
Rock-Solid Shell Scripting in Scala - lihaoyi
https://vimeo.com/148552858
======
avitzurel
One of the worst things possible when you watch videos like this is listening
to the person hammering the keyboard.

I would recommend getting a microphone and recording the audio better next
time.

